# Going back to work on Monday Dec 2nd



## JBroida (Nov 29, 2013)

Just wanted to let you guys know that i will be back at work from this coming monday. We've got a few pending shipments, but they should be able to ship out on monday or tuesday. Aside from that, we should be caught up pretty quickly. So fear not... even if your orders are placed this weekend, we will be shipping them out ASAP on monday (or tuesday morning).

-Jon


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 29, 2013)

My first thought was that you would be going back to work so you could get some rest.
Congratulations on the new family member.


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 30, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> My first thought was that you would be going back to work so you could get some rest.
> Congratulations on the new family member.



DUDE!, you ain't sposed to say that out loud.unish:...just ignore him Sara, you know Jon would much rather stay at home and change diapers. :whistling:

Be well (all of you),
Mikey


----------

